# Panicing



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

So I woke up this morning to find my rat cage open, two rats missing, the back door wide open, my dog gone, and the garage wide open. I called my boyfriend, and this stuff has been open for five hours. I don't know what to do. I don't even know where to begin to look for the rats. They could be outside by now, and I'm having a panic attack.


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Calm down and stop worrying.
--I had three babies escape, two I found underneath the chair next to the cage, and the third was just a foot away from that.
--Minttu got out of her cage as a baby and I found her in my bed.
--Proximity when 2 feet forward when he got out and hid under the dresser.
--Galileo went 6 inches forward under a shelf.
And there was 3 cats, a dog, and a lot of open doors.
If you stay calm, they're probably under the bed or something.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay, I checked the cage again and only one rat is missing, it's peanut, the one who got in the wall last time she escaped. God, and Pickle is sick, she's sneezing and chirping occasionally and I'll have to wait 'til tomorrow to get her to the vet. Jeez, god.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Did someone break into your home or something?

For your dog, I would call local shelters/Humane Societies/Animal Control to let them know your dog has gotten out. Does your dog have an ID tag, or preferrably, a microchip?

As for the missing rattie... remember that rats go around the perimeter of the room usually, so check behind/under furniture that's near the walls.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

No, noone broke into my house, my boyfriend is just an irresponsible [email protected]$hole. When he gets home we're going to have a long talk about he is NEVER EVER EVER allowed to play with any of my animals unless I supervise him like he's 8 years old. 

Peanut doesn't stay in the vicinity, she goes as far as she can, which is why I'm so worried about her having gotten out the back door. 

And the dog just came home, so I'm only missing one rat now, and am trying to find an emergency vet in this area that treats rats so I can get pickle feeling better asap.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Good luck - I hope you find your other rat quickly.

I know how infuriating that can be to have a completely irresponsible boyfriend... mine has done some really idiotic things to my rats and my belongings (and my life in general). Which is why he's not going to be my boyfriend much longer.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

very nice 2manyrats. 

see if you can lay down plastic bags along the edges of walls and especially in doorways, they make a lot of noise and that's what i use to tell when my rats are trying to escape an enclosed area. it might help you find your ratty if she is still nearby. rats are very inquisitive, and your rat will probably take her time exploring everything that is new before she makes it outside. so good luck! we are all rooting for you!

and welcome back night, it's been a while!


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

No sign of her yet  . I did put down a bunch of tin foil and have been listening for her...


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*A friend of mine had a rat get out. If you want you can try putting some flouer down in the corners and you can try and follow the foot prints. I like the bag idea though, makes more noise. Hope you fine them! my friend that lost her rat couldn't find him for 6days!!! :|. We found him (after we tore apart the house).*


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Get rid of the loser boyfriend


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

thats terrible, check under any dressers with an open bottom. mine got loose and under there. and the plactic bag/foil idea is smart. leave out food and water so peanuts can eat and drink still. plus itll give you a sign of the loation.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*crosses fingers* Hope you find the rattie and the puppy!


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay, Phew, all animals are now accounted for. Peanut was in the garage, but we couldn't get to her, so I went out and bought three big butterfly catching nets from the dollar store, came home, scooped her up, and plopped her back in her cage. 

But, they seem to all be sneezing now, though Pickle is acting normal again, so I'm off to the vet tomorrow w/ all of them just in case. Thankfully I work from home mondays now.

God, what a stressful day.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations on finding your rattie, hope you can get them both sorted and healthy soon.


----------



## chefner (May 6, 2007)

LizLovesRats5 said:


> Okay, Phew, all animals are now accounted for. Peanut was in the garage, but we couldn't get to her, so I went out and bought three big butterfly catching nets from the dollar store, came home, scooped her up, and plopped her back in her cage.
> 
> But, they seem to all be sneezing now, though Pickle is acting normal again, so I'm off to the vet tomorrow w/ all of them just in case. Thankfully I work from home mondays now.
> 
> God, what a stressful day.


Oh, I am glad I didn't read this until now! I read the whole saga and got to read a happy ending. I would have been worrying for you if I had read it before. 
I guess it is one of those days because one of my new babies got loose today as well with our dog roaming free. Actually, it wasn't the rat escaping, it was my 3-year-old daughter who thinks she is 20-years-old. She decided to play with them and proceeded to get them out, take them to her bedroom and put them in her drawers, hide them under blankets, and carry them in her purse. The one under the blanket got away. The problem is, she was caught with the other rat in the back den and neglected to tell us she was playing with them in her bedroom. We nearly tore apart our couch in the back den trying to find the little booger. Finally she happened to tell us where she lost him. He was a couple feet away under her dresser. A final fiasco ensued as I crawled around trying to catch him. Babies are fast!! 
Oh well, it looks like we both had happy endings today.....
Congratulations!
Christina


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, your three year old and my boyfriend seem to be on the same level of animal care... I could kill him, I don't understand how he could do that. GRRRRRRR :twisted:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Some people have no concept of responsibility. For work, animals, other people, etc.


----------

